# من داخل متحف السلاح الجوي الروسي



## شيراد الجزائر (1 مايو 2008)

متحف مونينو من أهم المتاحف الجوية عبر العالم لأنه يؤرخ بحق لعدة حقب . . . 
الصور المرفقة في هذا الــ pps تمثل جانبا كبيرا من مونينو


----------



## جاسر (1 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

بارك الله فيك الملف رائع طائرات لها نكهة خاصة وغريبة

تحااايااي


----------



## م المصري (1 مايو 2008)

فعلا طائرات غريبه .... و كأنها حشرات حطت من عليّ 
ملف جميل يا شيراد


----------



## fullbank (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
جميل جدا


----------



## tand (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووور بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## اسامه رضوان (4 سبتمبر 2008)

thank you too


----------



## عزتي في حجابي (5 سبتمبر 2008)

c'est super
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## virtualknight (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل على هذاالمجهود


----------

